# Polish Orliks or Ukranian Sky Cutters



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I just picked up a few pairs of Orliks and a group of young birds to fly. Does anyone have any experience with them? Did you fly them in a kit ? If so how many did you fly in the kit?
I also got a pair of Ukranian Skycutters, they seem to be a little bigger than the Orliks with a longer wing and tail. They are already hovering in the loft.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Orliks are one of the highest highflyers but also are the most difficult to train, they can easily achieve over ten thousand feet when in proper shape and trained well. Small kit three to five is good.

Skycutters need slight breeze and they will hoover for hours.

Both are very exciting breeds they just need proper training and understanding which is seldom applied to these types of pigeons.

Robert L (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=6959) here on PT had both of them and their crosses
maybe if you ask him maybe he'll be willing to share his experience with them


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, I appreciate the lead


----------



## fzrahman17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear Mr.Francis,
i am having a doubt.since last week morning total 19 birds i have taken 325 kilometers and opened.but only 4 came within 4 hours 35mins. remaining what happen i dont know.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I let a couple of the Orliks out today, they took their time getting up in the air. When they reached about 300 feet they started hovering holding their place in the air. They seemed to drift down slowly, after 15 or 20 minutes they came down and landed on the lawn before going back into the loft. Fun to watch


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

I had some Ukrainian skycutters few years ago, the fancier I got them from had about 300 birds but he didn't get the time to fly them. I used to let all the birds out together and see which ones 'chilled' together and usually flew those ones together in groups of 3. I couldn't get them to fly until I started tossing them from down the street. They used to go really really high within seconds and hover for 2-3 hrs but were a easy target for hawks because they fly on the same spot.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm very fortunate to live in a secluded canyon with a pair of resident red tails that keep the migrating birds out of the area. In the past 10 years I think I have lost two birds to birds of prey.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

The Orlicks are settled in to a routine and flying well. They seem to climb to a couple hundred feet and then hover before they start to drift down. They are very quiet steady birds that seem to enjoy people and fly very well


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thank you f.creek for sharing your birds. I have never seen one in person. 
A question to Sunne: Did the skycutters breed good? Thanks.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

They are rather prolific. I have 10 pairs set up and most are on the seconr round, a couple are on their third.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

I got them as ybs and only had the chance to fly them. Got into Pakistani and Indian birds so gave them back to the fancier who gave them to me. He told me his birds were really good breeders and took care of there babies well.


----------

